# Mysteriöser PC Fehler



## Sikes (28. April 2011)

Hiho Leute!

Ich bin im Moment ein wenig verzweifelt... ich habe im September vor einem Jahr einen guten Rechner geleistet. Vor ca. einem Monat wollte ich ihn zwecks Reinigung und Leitpastenneuverteilung einem mir vertrauten Supporter bringen. 2 Tage davor hat sich der Rechner ohne Vorwarnung neugestartet. Es war einfach mitten im Gespräch, Spiel etc. einfach aus und hat sich gleich wieder angestellt. Da ich ihn wie beschrieben sowieso zur Wartung vorbeigebracht habe, wurde nun noch gecheckt was das Problem war. Vermutung: Überhitzung. Leider gab es auch weder einen Buescreen sondern sonst eine Fehlermeldung. Nach 4 Tagen konnte ich ihn wieder holen, der PC wurde 2 Tage am Stück laufen gelassen und ein paar Programme gestartet. Keine PRobleme festgestellt bis dahin. Bei mir daheim angesteckt dauerte es keine halbe Stunde und es ging von vorne los, der PC startete sich neu. Ich habe darauf erst den Virenscan laufen lassen und danach mal die Festplatte defragmentiert was nichts gebracht hat. Nach dem ich ihn neuaufgesetzt hatte bestand das Problem weiterhin. Jetzt ist er seit 2 Wochen wieder beim PC Dienst und sie finden schlichtweg nichts! der PC läuft ohne einen Mucks, sämtliche Dinge wurden ausprobiert. Ein Programm welches die CPU vollständig auslastet wurde 5 Tage laufen gelassen ohne das er sich abgeschalten hätte noch sonstwas. Bios Viren und alles andere waren keine Vorhanden und die gesamte Hardware würde geprüft ohne etwas heruaszufinden... Ich frage nun hier mal nach und wollte wissen was ihr für Ideen habt an was das liegen kann. Mein PC ist eine zusammensetzung aus diesem Forum vom Juli/August 2009. Meine Vermutung ist, das vll meine Steckleiste vlll zu alt ist und es deshalb vll zu kleinen Unterbrechungen kommt, alle anderen Geräte daran fallen aber nicht aus (Modem, Switch, usw :>)

Einige PC Daten (Schlechtes Gedächtnis und nicht aufgeschrieben <.<) Genauere Daten kann ich morgen nachreichen, da ich ihn abholen kann.

Intel i7 920
Nvidia GeForce 275 GTX
6GB RAM
Win Vista 64bit


----------



## MasterXoX (28. April 2011)

Vielleicht liegts anner Steckdose oder an nem Kabel^^


----------



## Stanglnator (28. April 2011)

Wie viel Watt hat das Netzteil? Die Vermutung mit einer alten Steckerleiste oder eurem Stromnetz hatte ich auch. Es kann sein, dass der PC Spannungsschwankungen nicht verträgt. Kam vielleicht kurz vor dem Zeitpunkt der Probleme ein neues, größeres Elektrogerät ins Haus?


----------



## Sikes (28. April 2011)

Das Netzeil ist ein Be Quiet 650W. An der Steckleiste ist auch ein Laptop angeschlossen und im Raum sind noch andere Geräte wie mein Fernseher und einige Spielkonsolen, jedoch an einer anderen Steckdose. Wie gesagt.. das lief jetzt einerhalb Jahre so und das Problem kam ziemlich plötzlich.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Ich tippe auch mal Steckerleiste ... weil wenn er DEFINITIV keine Fehler beim Cehck Produziert, dann kann es eigentlich nur daran liegen.
Würde einfach eine neue Steckerleiste holen und wenn der PC Abends aus gemacht wird, würde ich eine Master/Slave Leiste empfehlen
http://www.amazon.de/ednet-Power-Control-6x-Steckdosenleiste/dp/B000HZ3GM2


----------



## hadedebyte (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

es ist eine wirklich schwierige Frage, und ein PC Supporter wie du den Tech nennst nimmt sich wohl nicht die Zeit so ein Problem zu untersuchen. Der Zeitdruck in einem Unternehmen ist da zu hoch..
Überhitzung eines Teiles kommt  in Frage, sollte aber in einem PC dieser Klasse nicht auftreten... es sei denn du hast ihn total übertaktet ohne dabei auf bessere Kühlung zu achten. Für mich hört sich das eher wie ein Fehler des Netzteils an. Auch auf dem Mainboard sitzen Spannungsregulatoren, die gehen in der Regel aber auch nur kaputt wenn sie überlastet sind.  Fang mit dem Netzteil an. auch ein BeQuiet geht manchmal kaputt. (ich würde gerne das Ding jetzt hier haben und rumprobieren, solche PCs haben mir meine Kollegen immer zugeschoben weil keiner die geduld hatte da nachzusuchen und ich Idiot hab sie dann in heimarbeit fertiggestellt. Aber das Fehlersuchen war halt immer schon meine Leidenschaft)


----------



## Abbidon (28. April 2011)

Ist dein PC zuhause zugestellt....bekommen die Lüfter genug Platz zum luftsaugen? ( schon Pc´s in Schubladen gesehen die natürlich überhitzt sind)
Stürtzt er ab wenn du Spielst oder im normalen betrieb, dann kann es sein das die GraKA ne Macke hat und deinen Rechner neu Starten lässt ( auch schon erlebt )?


----------



## Sikes (28. April 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Die Steckleiste wird mal ersetzt, Schaden wird es sicher nicht  Vll ists auch einer meiner Kabel. Dem Netzteil gebe ich mal die Schuld (noch) nicht, da ja bei Ihnen der PC unter Belastung ohne Probleme läuft. Die Techs haben wahrscheinlich wegen Zeitdrucks (wie ein Vorposter richtig sagte) nicht dauernd selber am PC rumgeprobelt. Da der Absturz meistens nach einer Aktion Anwendungen anwählen, in einem Spiel was laden etc.) passiert ist und das jenachdem wie der PC lustig war 15Mins - 5 Tage lief, würde es wohl auch zu teuer um einen Tech mal daran zu setzen bis das passiert :> Wenn es weiterhin passiert werde ich mal mit dem Rechner zu ihnen gehen und so das tun was ich sonst auch mache. Ihre Zusage habe ich dafür schonmal.


----------



## Abbidon (28. April 2011)

Pc´s sind schon komische dinger.
Bei meinem letzten Eigenbau wollte er erst gar nicht hochfahren....2 Tage habe ich gebraucht um rauszufinden das sich die Tastaur nicht mit dem Mainboard verträgt.....noch nie erlebt sowas!


----------



## Klos1 (28. April 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich halt erstmal den Bluescreen analysieren, ob der was hergibt. Auch wenn er neu startet, wahrscheinlich ist es halt so eingestellt. Mal Bluescreen provozieren und ein Dump-File erzeugen.

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren

Außerdem auch immer sehr hilfreich: Treiber Verifier aktivieren, sodass er mitprotokolliert. Dann Bluescreen provozieren und du erhältst mit Glück einen Treibernamen des Übeltäters, wenn es denn ein Treiberproblem ist.

Ich link hier mal den ersten beschreibenden Artikel, den mir Google ausgespuckt hat:

http://www.edbott.com/weblog/2005/03/how-to-troubleshoot-the-blue-screen-of-death/

Hab ihn jetzt nicht durchgelesen. Gibt bestimmt noch tausend andere, bestimmt auch nen deutschen.

Das mit dem Stecker lässt sich ja leicht feststellen. Stell ihn wo anders auf und versuche es.

Außerdem solltest du natürlich mal das ganze Standardpozedere durchführen. Ram-Test, Lasttest für Netzteil, zum Beispiel mit Everest Ultimate möglich, wo so gar Spannungskurven protokolliert werden.
Für Hitze empfiehlt sich, mal nen Benchmark laufen zu lassen und die Graka zu überprüfen. Wobei die wohl eher durchbrennt, als das der Rechner neu startet. CPU-Lasttest mit Prime95 und entsprechendem Tool.
Aber, wenn du erst kürzlich Wärmeleitpaste neu auftragen lassen hast, was ich im übrigen für Schwachsinn halte, solange die Temps passen, dann wird es wohl nicht etwas triviales wie die Temp sein.

Viel eher ein Treiber oder halt defekte Hardware.


----------



## Sikes (28. April 2011)

@Klos 

Wurde alles schon gemacht  Es gab ja keine Fehlermeldung oder Buesreen nach dem neustart, auch der abgesicherte Modus ergab keine Auskunft auf einen Fehler. Die TEchs haben das aber nachgeholt und nichts gefunden. 

Meine Steckleiste habe ich mir angeschaut und wird morgen gleich gegen eine neue mit Überspannungsschutz ausgestauscht. Die jetztige Steckleiste hat das nicht mal. Die Leiste hat auch ca. 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel, nur ist mir das gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, da die aktuelle zusammensetzung aus Netzteilen usw. seit ich den PC habe keine PRobleme machte. Spätestens wenn das nicht hilft weiss ich gar nicht mehr weiter. Die Stromleitungen sind alle sehr stark, wurden extra so gemacht, da mein Vater die Stromstärke auf seine ganzen Terrarien (und das waren eine Menge!) ausgelegt hat. ICh gebe hier nochmal bescheid wenn alles wieder steht und es läuft oder eben nicht...).


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. April 2011)

du hast zuhause auch andere (drucker, maus...) dran die im pcladen nicht angeschlossen sind. vl. liegt hier das prob.


----------



## Sikes (28. April 2011)

@Blut und Donner

Gut möglich... ich habe hier aber sowohl die Microsoft Sidewinder Maus und Tastatur, die WoW Maus und die G11, sowie 2 verschiedene andere normale Tastaturen und Mäuse versucht. Es war immer das gleiche. Ich habe auch jeden USB Slot benutzt, mit Adapter auch die alten Anschlüsse.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Hört sich für mich auch verdächtig nach dem Netzteil an.
Könnte ja sein dass im Netzteil irgendwas defekt ist, was man so auf Anhieb gar nicht merkt ohne das Netzteil komplett zu tauschen.

Also ggf. mal das Netzteil austauschen, könnte wetten dass es irgendwie daran liegt.


----------



## Felix^^ (28. April 2011)

Ich hatte mal Bluescreens wegen dem Logitech Webcam treiber. Vllt. steckst du mal alle USB-Geräte (außer maus und tastatur) aus.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Er hat doch schonmehrfach gesagt, dass es *NIE *einen Bluescreen oder eine Fehlermeldung gab. 

Also was wollt ihr alle mit Bluescreen-Analyse?


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Ja, weil in der erweiterten Systemsteuerung wahrscheinlich der Haken bei "automatischen Neustart durchführen" gesetzt ist. In dem Fall wäre es schon klar, dass es keinen Bluescreen gibt.
Der Haken ist nämlich @default gesetzt. Wenn man den rausnimmt und "Speicherabbild erzeugen" wählt, dann gibts sehr wahrscheinlich auch nen Bluescreen und ein Dump-File, dass man debuggen kann.
Und ob das bei ihm so gesetzt ist, dass hat er bislang zumindest nicht direkt gesagt.


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2011)

Naja - wenn es wirklich ein Problem mit dem Netzteil ist (bzw. der Spannungsversorgung allgemein - also z.b. durch haeufige Brown-Outs, fehlerhafte Steckerleiste was weiss ich) dann wuerde er ja in der Tat keine Bluescreens bekommen. 

Die Frage ist halt auch, wie sehr man auf die Aussage der PC-Spezialisten vertraut zu denen er den PC geschafft hatte - d.h. haben sie wirklich irgendwelche Langzeittests gemacht? Haben sie geschaut ob Dump-Files erzeugt wurden und die Option im Zweifelsfall aktiviert? Oder ist deren Aussage eher als "Nuja - mir ham ma geguckt un nix jefunden..." zu verstehen?


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

@Ogil

Es ist tatsächlich so dass die Techs langzeittests gemacht haben also z.B Auslastungsprogramme benutzt haben und über 5 Tage laufen liessen. Auch eigene "Bluesreens" verursacht haben sie. Wie gesagt... der PC ist bei den Techs gar nie neugestaret, der lief und lief und lief... bei mir gabs jedesmal nach einer ungewissen Zeit einen Neustart. Die Leuts haben echt viel versucht, weshalb das Problem umso schwieriger ist. Deshalb brauche ich auch Alternativ Tests ^^  Steckleiste wird morgen ausgetauscht... wenns das nicht ist, einige Kabel austauschen welche vll nicht ok sind usw. Beim ersten mal bringen dachten wir alle an Überhitzung und Reinigung der Hardware und neuaufsetzen der Leitpaste. Nach einem 2 tägigen Dauerbetrieb und "Standart" Checks lief der Rund, ausser hier. Das spricht wie gesagt für eine fehlerhafte Steckleiste :> Da gehts unter Auslastung, hier macht er schlapp wenn ich z.b. nen Browser starte :> oder eine Einstellung ändere... wenn er nicht laden muss und etwas ausgeführt wurde lief er auch rund, nur sobald irgendwas gemacht wurde hat er sich neugestartet und das einfach so, wann er wollte. Ich taufe ihn demnächst KITT... vielleicht spricht er dann zu mir :>


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Sikes schrieb:


> @Ogil
> 
> Es ist tatsächlich so dass die Techs langzeittests gemacht haben also z.B Auslastungsprogramme benutzt haben und über 5 Tage laufen liessen. Auch eigene "Bluesreens" verursacht haben sie. Wie gesagt... der PC ist bei den Techs gar nie neugestaret, der lief und lief und lief... bei mir gabs jedesmal nach einer ungewissen Zeit einen Neustart. Die Leuts haben echt viel versucht, weshalb das Problem umso schwieriger ist. Deshalb brauche ich auch Alternativ Tests ^^ Steckleiste wird morgen ausgetauscht... wenns das nicht ist, einige Kabel austauschen welche vll nicht ok sind usw. Beim ersten mal bringen dachten wir alle an Überhitzung und Reinigung der Hardware und neuaufsetzen der Leitpaste. Nach einem 2 tägigen Dauerbetrieb und "Standart" Checks lief der Rund, ausser hier. Das spricht wie gesagt für eine fehlerhafte Steckleiste :> Da gehts unter Auslastung, hier macht er schlapp wenn ich z.b. nen Browser starte :> oder eine Einstellung ändere... wenn er nicht laden muss und etwas ausgeführt wurde lief er auch rund, nur sobald irgendwas gemacht wurde hat er sich neugestartet und das einfach so, wann er wollte. Ich taufe ihn demnächst KITT... vielleicht spricht er dann zu mir :>



Das widerspricht sich doch von vorn bis hinten. Sie haben Bluescreens erzeugt, aber es gab keinen Neustart? Bluescreen == Neustart! Außerdem, wenn er fehlerfrei läuft, dann kann ich auch keine Bluescreens erzeugen. Soll ich die mir aus dem Hut zaubern?
Aber nachdem was du anschließend erzählst, denke ich auch an das Netzteil. Wenn das ganze nur unter Last passiert. Dann haben die aber nie und nimmer Lasttests gemacht, sondern nen alten Furz. Auch das widerspricht sich einfach von hinten bis vorn.
Wenn er unter Last abstürzt, weil zum Beispiel das Netzteil dann aufgibt, dann bekomm ich das auch bei nem Lasttest hin.


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2011)

Naja - moeglich waere halt, dass es doch nicht am PC selbst liegt, sondern er z.B. haeufige Brown-Outs hat. Je nachdem wie das Netzteil darauf reagiert, sieht man da die Probleme auch erst unter Last. Dann koennen die PC-Fritzen freilich alles probiert haben ohne ein Problem zu finden.

Dass sich da ein paar Aussagen widersprechen stimmt allerdings


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Vorallem ist es etwas merkwürdig, weil du erzählst, es gab provozierte Bluescreens bei den Technikfritzen, sie wissen aber trotzdem nicht woran es liegt.
Denn gerade wenn man welche provoziert, kann man den Bluescreen doch analysieren und sieht dann wo das Problem herkommt.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

Und da liegt der Hund begraben  Erzwungene Neustarts krieg ich Problemlos hin mit an und ausschalten. Einen Bluescreen zur Fehleranalyse hinzubekommen ist auch kein Problem. Jedoch den PC von sich aus neuzustarten ging dort nicht. Auf dem erzwungenen Bluescreen war dann aber auch nur der Fehler angezeigt, welche sie selbst provoziert haben. Wo sollte also bitte jetzt ein Widerspruch sein? Das Problem ist nach wie vor das eigenständige hoch und runterfahren bei mir, welches bei den Techs nicht ersichtlich und nachvollziehbar ist weil es dort erst gar nicht vorkommt.

Bisher hatte ich gute Ansätze gehört, dass 1 -2 so Anmerkungen bringen muss ich jetzt ja nicht verstehen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Weil du keine Bluescreens einfach so provozieren kannst, wenn es keinen Fehler gibt. Da frägst du noch nach einen Widerspruch? Der springt dir ja förmlich ins Gesicht. Du kannst doch keinen Bluescreen provozieren, wenn die Maschine richtig läuft und keine Fehler vorhanden sind. Außer du schindest deinen Rechner mit Gewalt. Kannst ja ein bisschen mit nen Hammer drauf rumkloppen, irgendwann wird dann schon ein Bluescreen kommen. Und ja, der enthält dann sehr wahrscheinlich den Fehler, den du durch das Hämmern provoziert hast. Sorry, aber was du da erzählst, ist komplett sinnfrei. Es geht einfach nicht. Du kannst dir auf einer Maschine, die fehlerfrei läuft, keine Bluescreens aus dem Ärmel schütteln, außer du schrottest die Mühle mit Gewalt, solange, bis du eben einen hast. Und wenn es wirklich das ist, was deine angeblichen Techniker oder du gemacht haben, na dann gute Nacht.

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

Computer defekt (Software- oder Hardwareproblem) -> Bluescreen
Computer nicht defekt, läuft ohne Probleme -> kein Bluescreen (außer du heißt Harry Potter und kannst dir kurz einen herbeizaubern. Oder du nimmst eben besagten Hammer)

Edit: Und ob dir die Anmerkungen nun passen oder nicht. Sie sind auch nicht böse gemeint. Aber wenn man auch nur halbwegs ne Ahnung von der Materie hat, dann stehen einem bei dem, was du da erzählst die Haare zu Berge.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

So, hab den Rechner jetzt wieder eingesteckt gestartet... und er fährt hoch und wieder runter. Da alle meine Infos von meinen Techs kam bin ich nochmal alle Schritte hier durchgegangen welche mir angeboten wurde... Also in die Systemsteuerung rein zwecks Autoneustart bei Systemfehler und der Haken stand noch da... Ich hab den jetzt mal weggemacht und das Debuggtool welches mir nahegelegt wurde runtergeladen. Sobald ich mehr weiss, geb ich natürlich Bescheid.

Entschuldigt nochmals für weiter oben und etwaigen Schwachsinn, ich habe das wohl irgendwie schlichtweg nicht verstanden. Anleitungen und co. befolgen kann ich im normalfall ohne Probleme, nur ohne den Rechner hier ists schwer nachzuvollziehen was fehlt bzw. was eingestellt wurde. Das mit den Bluescreens bei den Techs wird wohl auch nichts gewesen sein, da die Einstellung unverändert war (oder wieder zurückgesetzt). Sie haben zum Testen das Programm"StressMyPC" verwendet und damit CPU, Grafik, HD auslasten lassen.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

So kann man doch arbeiten. Also der Haken ist nun entfernt und bei den Debugging-Informationen ist im Dropdown-Menu "kleines Speicherabbild erzeugen" gewählt? So sollte es jetzt erstmal sein. Beim nächsten Bluescreen wird er jetzt ein Dump-File erzeugen mit dem Namen "Memory.dmp", welches im Windows-Verzeichnis abgelegt wird.

Des Weiteren gehe ich davon aus, das der Verfier nun aktiv ist? Wenn nicht:

Ausführen -> verifier.exe /log c:\mylogfile.txt eingeben. Jetzt wird am angegebenen Ort ein Logfile erzeugt.

Dann in die Anwendung starten und konfigurieren

http://www.itechtalk.com/thread14513.html

Anschließend Neustart. Wenn ein Bluescreen kommt, dann ist es wohl ein Treiber. Anschließend bootest du im abgesicherten Modus und stellst den Verifier wieder aus. Wenn alles gut geht, dann hast du wahrscheinlich ein anderes Problem.

Dann vielleicht doch wieder Augenmerk Lasttest, um einen Absturz zu provozieren. Provozieren heißt hier aber nicht, den PC einfach ausschalten. Spiele, fahr nen Benchmark, versuche es mit Everest Ultimate oder was auch immer.
Aber er muss von ALLEIN abstürzen. Alles andere fällt in die Kategorie mutwillige Zerstörung. Solltest du es geschafft haben und er ist abgestürzt, dann schaust du nach dem Dump-File im Windows-Ordner. Anschließend können wir uns dem zuwenden und schauen, ob man was findet. Ist das alles ohne Erfolg, würde ich, sofern die Gelegenheit besteht, mal kurz ein Netzteil leihen und es mit dem versuchen. Sehr wahrscheinlich liegt es dann doch daran.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

Also... ich habe jetzt in den Systemeigenschaften unter "Starten und Wiederherstellen" den Haken bei "Automatisch Neustart durchführen" entfernt und das Windows Debug Tool heruntergeladen und eingestellt. Nach einer weile ist er aber wieder neugestartet ohne einen BS. Auch das öffnen mit dem Tool der Memory.dmp ging nicht, da es keine gäbe. Nun habe ich den Verifier gestartet und die Treiberliste erstellt. Hier mal eine Auflistung:

Unter Einstellungen:
Aktivert?  				Überprüfungstyp
Ja					Spezieller Pool
Ja					Poolnachverfolgung
Ja					IRQL-Überprüfung
Ja					E/A-Überprüfung
Nein					Erweiterte E/A-Überprüfung
Ja					Deadlock-Erkennung
Ja					DMA-Überprüfung
Ja					Sicherheitsüberprüfungen
Nein					Ausstehende E/A-Anforderungen erzwingen
Nein					Simulierung gerringer Ressourcen
Nein					IRP-Protokollierung
Ja					Sonstige Prüfungen

Unter Treiber:
Alles Geladen bis auf
i8042prt.sys			Entfernt
nvBridge.kmd			Nie geladen

Das ganze habe ich nach Anleitung von http://freelancer.13...n_post1447.html hier. Mein Eintrag hier habe ich noch vor der Antwort von Klos erstellt  Bei deiner Anleitung ist von Win7 die rede... ich habe WinVista 64bit und kann gwisse Punkte nicht auswählen welche in deiner Anleitung sind, genauer "force pending i/o". Oder steht das für "ausstehende e/a anforderung erzwingen" ?


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Ich würd erstmal nur die vordefinierten wählen und dort alles anhaken, bis auf Simulieren geringer Resourcen. Zuschalten kann man immer noch. Etwas wie Deadlock-Überwachung halte ich erstmal für unnötig.
Nicht das es das Log-File nur sinnlos aufbläht und mann nur noch mühsam überhaupt etwas erkennt. Lieber erstmal die Standardeinstellung, wie oben bei mir verlinkt.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

So, dauerte etwas länger, hatte aber "Erfolg". Bluescreen aufgetaucht! Folgendes wurde angezeigt:



IO SYSTEM VERIFICATION ERROR in jraid.sys WDM DRIVERERROR 231) [jraid.sys+3694 at FFFFFA60009E2694]

Collecting data for crash dump ...
Initializing disk for crash dump ...
Beginning dump of physical memory.
Dumping physical memory to disk: 100
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system admin or technical support group for further assistance.


Wenn ich es jetzt richtig deute ist das ein Fehler des RAID Treibers meines Mainboards oder liege ich da komplett daneben? Falls das korrekt ist... welchen Treiber müsste ich downloaden? Ich warte jetzt aber bis auf eine Antwort ab ^^ Hier die Treiber Download liste meiner Mainboards: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2958&dl=1#dl Falls es nicht mehr angezeigt wird, mein Betriebssystem ist nachwievor WinVista 64bit.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Aber es gibt ja keinen Bluescreen, nicht wahr? 

Geh jetzt zunächst mal zu den Technik-Shop und verpasse ihnen einen Tritt in den Hintern, denn sie können garnichts. Ich habe gehört, dass derzeit wieder viele Fleischfachverkäufer gesucht werden. Vielleicht sollten sie es da mal versuchen, weil die Fehleranalyse bei einer etwas faulig riechenden Scheibe Wurst gestaltet sich einfacher.

Die Fehlermeldung lässt auf dem ersten Blick auf einen Jmicron-Controller vermuten, der hier das Problem ist. Welches Board hast du?


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

Hab das da: Gigabyte EX58-UD5


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2011)

GA-EX58-UD5 würde ich jetzt mal nach seinem Link vermuten lieber Klos 

Upps da war wer schneller sry ..


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Jo, hast es rein editiert, als ich geantwortet habe. Ich werde es mir nachher mal anschauen. Vor allem, welche Controller darauf verbaut sind und ob es gar mehrere sind. Jetzt muss ich erstmal weg.
Was mich noch interessieren würde: Hast du mehrere Platten? Raid konfiguriert? Falls nein, ist im Bios unter SATA-Modus AHCI oder IDE eingestellt? Ist das OS 100%ig auf dem neuesten Stand? Alle Updates gezogen? Hast du vor dem ersten Absturz treiber-mäßig etwas gemacht?



Dracun schrieb:


> GA-EX58-UD5 würde ich jetzt mal nach seinem Link vermuten lieber Klos
> 
> Upps da war wer schneller sry ..



Joah...haste recht. Dummerweise wurde es während meiner Antwort reineditiert. 

Edit:

noch was...hast du ein Log-File erstellen lassen, so wie ich es gesagt habe? Dessen Inhalt würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

Ich habe 2 Festplatten von WDC im Bios als Mastery 0 und Mastery 1. Bei SATA RAID/AHCI steht Disabled. Als was es jetzt konfiguriert ist kann ich nur raten. Hier die Logfile.

Gemacht vor dem Absturz... ich habe mal die Treiber aktualisiert, also Netzwerkkarte, Sound usw. :> Danach gings aber noch 4 Wochen ohne Probleme. Seitdem noch Grafikkartenupdates und die ganzen WinUpdates.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

So, mein Freund und Kupferstecher. Kurz wieder da. 

Dein Board hat 2 A JMB322 - Controller. Konfiguriert ist bei dir aktuell kein Raid und dein SATA-Modus läuft natürlich, wie eigentlich bei 99% aller User im IDE-Modus, was eigentlich unsinnig ist.
Zu erkennen, dass die Laufwerke im Bios unter Mastery 0 und 1 zu sehen sind. Würden sie im AHCI-Modus laufen, wäre das nicht der Fall. Und AHCI wäre nicht disabled.  Logfile hab ich noch nicht angesehen, da ich nicht viel Zeit habe.

Meine Frage nun: Hast du auch die SATA-Treiber vom Gigabyte-Portal gezogen und neu installiert? Wenn ja, warum? Never touch a running System. Mach hin und wieder nen Update beim Graka-Treiber und lass den Rest so, wie er ist, so lange du keine Probleme hast und rundum zufrieden bist.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Release-Notes bei JMicron selbst für die Treiber reingezogen. Es gibt da einiges an Bugfixes, die getätigt worden sind. Auch Abstürze waren dabei.
Die nächste Information, die ich nun gerne hätte, welche Versionsnummer hat der aktuell installierte Treiber für deinen JMB322 - Controller? Ich würde gerne mal sehen, ob da Gigabyte aktuell ist.

Je nach installierter Versionsnummer würde ich dazu tendieren, diesen durch einen zu ersetzen, der bei JMicron selbst angeboten wird.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

Ich habe im Gerätemanager die Treiber für die Lankarte aktualisiert, mehr war da nicht :> Nachdem ich den PC dann neuaufgesetzt hatte (weil ich dachte es behebt das Problem) war er wieder auf Werkseinstellung, also so wie ich ihn bekommen hab (Habe ihn zusammenbauen und gleich alles installieren lassen damals). 

Ist das der JRAID Treiber? Wenn Ja: 1.17.43.5 ICh benutze atm SIW und dort steht unter Description: JMicron JMB36X Raid Driver. Ansonsten... wo finde ich das?


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Zunächst mal: ja, das ist er. Deine Versionsnummer ist übrigens uralt. Aktuell sind wir bei 1.17.62. Dazwischen gab es jede Menge Fixes bezüglich Bluescreens. Die meisten haben mit dem Energiesparmodus S3 zu tun.
Noch ne Frage: laut Handbuch sehe ich bei deinem Board zwei verschiedene Controller. Die oberen SATA-Slots (6 Stück) hängen am ICH10R. Die unteren 4 am JMB322. Das ist der, den du gerade im Gerätemanager gefunden hast.
Mit oben meine ich, wenn du so auf das Mainboard schaust, dass der CPU-Kühler links oben ist und die SATA-Slots sich alle zu deiner Rechten befinden. Sage mir, an welchem Controller deine Festplatten angeschlossen sind.
Sind sie oben angeschlossen, oder bei den unteren. Wenn sie oben angeschlossen sind, dann wäre zu überlegen, den JMicron-Controller probehalber mal im Bios zu deaktivieren. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist das bei dir unter
Integrated Peripherals zu finden und heißt "Onboard SATA/IDE Device". Der wird standardmäßig auf "enabled" sein. Darunter findest du einen Eintrag der heißt "Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode". Was steht da?
Die zwei oberen Einträge sind auf disabled?

Gib mir auch bitte mal nen Screenshot vom Gerätemanager, wo auch der JMicron-Controller gelistet war.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

Da ich das scheinbar übersehe schicke ich hier ein Report... habs diesmal mit Everest Home versucht. Und den Controller hab ich nicht im Gerätemanager gefunden sondern mit SIW bei den Treibern. Die Lankarte hab ich im Gerätemanager gefunden.


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, ist der JMicron-Controller aktiv. Gehe doch nun bitte ins Bios, wie oben von mir beschrieben und sage mir, was bei den von mir genannten Einträgen steht. Des Weiteren mache den PC auf und schau nach, wo deine Platten hängen. Also, an den oberen Anschlüssen, oder an den unteren. Wenn sie unten hängen, dann wäre mein erster Vorschlag, sie am anderen Controller zu betreiben, also umzustecken. Dafür muss ich aber 100%ig wissen, dass sie am JMicron-Controller stecken und an diesem kein Raid aktiviert ist. Deswegen bitte nochmal alle oben von mir aufgezählten Bioseinträge nachschauen und mir sagen, was konfiguriert ist und wo die Platten aktuell stecken. Sollten sie wie gesagt oben stecken, dann deaktivieren wir den JMicron-Controller mal und schauen, ob es was bewirkt.


----------



## Sikes (29. April 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Onboard SATA/IDE Device        Enabled[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode     	IDE[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die anderen Einträge zu SATA RAID/AHCI stehen auf Disabled[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zu den Festplatten: Ich habe ihn aufgemacht und geschaut, die Platten sind im Gehäuse unten (was du glaub ich nicht wissen wolltest) und die Kabel führten jeweils in so einen blauem Slot (in der Abbildung unten ca. mittig, quasi unter der Grafikkarte). Das andere Kabel geht so wies ausschaut in eine Hülle zu einem Ausgang... (wie in der 2. Abbildung, das letzte Teil). Die Kabel stehen alle sehr dicht, deshalb hoffe ich, dass ich es richtig gesehen habe, sonst muss ich mal schauen wie ich das schaffe ohne alles auszustecken.[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (29. April 2011)

Die blauen Slots sind laut Handbuch der ICH10-Controller. Die weißen gehören zum JMicron-Controller. Wenn die Platten an blau hängen, solltest du den JMicron-Controller im Bios deaktivieren können.
Die oberen sollten meiner Meinung nach die ICH10 sein. Die weiter unten, also

Onboard SATA/IDE Device [Enabled]
Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode

sind sehr wahrscheinlich JMicron. Das sind wie gesagt die weißen Anschlüsse, wo bei dir ja nichts hängt. Stell das Ding auf Disabled und teste nochmal mit dem Treiber-Verifier, ob der Bluescreen noch kommt.
Wenn nicht, dann lass ihn auf disabled und probiere dein Glück. Denke daran, dass du dann auch in jedem Fall den Verifier wieder deaktivieren musst. Der frisst nämlich Performance, dass es nur so pfeift.

Sollte es die dauerhafte Lösung sein, dann lass das Ding aus. Du brauchst ihn immo ja eh nicht. Falls du ihn doch mal benutzen willst, würde ich auf der JMicron-Seite unter Treiber -> Windows -> das vorletzte Zip laden und diesen Treiber installieren. Das ist die aktuellste Version.


----------



## Sikes (30. April 2011)

Im Bios habe ich das nun auf Disabled gestellt und das ganze mit der verifier.exe gemacht und es kommt kein Bluescreen. Ich hoffe das bleibt jetzt so und bin gespannt ob er nun läuft 

Ich möchte mich bei dir ganz ganz herzlich bedanken vorallem für deine Geduld hier meinen präzisen und fachmännischen Beschreibungen nachzugehen  

Falls was passiert würde ich dich erst per PM anschreiben um hier weiterzuschauen. :> Ich wünsche dir noch eine gute Nacht und bis... ein anderes mal ^^


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2011)

Bitte! Kannst du gerne machen, ja. Hoffen wir, dass es der Fehler war. Vergiss wie gesagt nicht, den Verifier wieder auszuschalten. Der läuft sonst weiter und kostet deinem Rechner immens an Rechenleistung.


----------



## Dracun (30. April 2011)

Das macht dann 350 € + Märchensteuer ... Überweisung bitte an Klos Kontonummer 11156236 BLZ 1000000 Verwendungszweck War nur Spaß ........


----------



## Sikes (30. April 2011)

Dachte zwar nicht, dass ich so schnell wieder hierhin schreibe, aber der PC hat sich wieder mal neugestartet. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Rechner aber deutlich stabiler läuft, so konnte ich ihn gestern 5 Stunden am Stück aktiv benutzen (Skype, spielen, Browser, Musik). Heute ist er neugestartet nachdem ich das Design auf Google Chrome verändern wollte und 5-6 verschieden angeschaut habe. Habe dann kurz verifier.exe laufen lassen und trotz einiger Neustarts ist diesmal aber kein Bluescreen erschienen. Bevor ich jetzt aber sämtliche Updates für Motherboards usw. runterlade, warte ich mal hier eher mal ab.


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2011)

Wurde ein Dump-File angelegt?

Edit:

Lade dir mal bitte Everest Ultimate runter. Dann gehst du unter Werkzeuge -> Systemstabilitätstest -> oben alle 5 Checkboxen anhaken -> Start -> 10 Mins laufen lassen.
Anschließend sagst du "save" und postest das Image mit der Statistik.

Und mich würde interessieren, welche Bios-Version du aktuell hast.


----------



## Sikes (30. April 2011)

Gut, hier habe ich den stabilitiytest und die memory.dmp war zu gross, habs deshalb mit dem WindowsDebugTool aufgemacht und es verweist scheinbar immernoch auf einen Treiberfehler, ich glaube auf den Power Controler... Wegen dem Bios stand bei Everest folgendes:

BIOS Eigenschaften
-> Bios Typ - Award Modular
-> BIOS Version - F7
-> Award BIOS Typ - Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
-> Award BIOS Nachricht - EX5-UD5 F7
-> Datum System BIOS - 05/11/09
-> Datum Video BIOS - 03/31/09

BIOS Hersteller
-> Firmenname - Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
-> Produktinformation - http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
-> BIOS Aufrüstungen - http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Probleme und Hinweise
-> Hinweis - Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade?  Contact eSupport Today!
-> Hinweis - Das Video BIOS ist älter als 2 Jahre. Überprüfen Sie, ob Updates vorhanden sind.


----------



## Sikes (30. April 2011)

Hier ist es nun, der richtige Test


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. April 2011)

100°C CPU-Kerntemperatur.. oO


----------



## Palimbula (30. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> 100°C CPU-Kerntemperatur.. oO



1400 U/min des CPU-Lüfters sind das andere :O


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2011)

Mmh...wieso werden bei dir die Spannungen des Netzteils nicht komplett angezeigt. Bei sind sie da. Sag mal, der JMicron-Controller, taucht der im Gerätemanager noch auf?
Debugge doch nochmal mit dem Debugging-Tool in das Dump-File und gibt *!devnode 0 1* ein. Eine Liste mit den geladenen Treibern sollte nun auftauchen. Mich würde interessieren, ob der jraid da auftaucht.


----------



## Sikes (30. April 2011)

Ich habe noch mal einen Test machen lassen, es waren nicht alle Optionen ausgewählt. Der JMicron war glaube ich unter Speichercontroller angezeigt... Da steht jetzt nur noch Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator. Eine txt. Kopie der Dumpfile habe ich auch mithochgeladen.


----------



## Sikes (30. April 2011)

Nochmal, diesmal mit GPU Temperaturen, somit hätte es alles getestet.

Mir ist da noch etwas eingefallen, keine Ahnung ob es eine Rolle spielt aber vielleicht hilft das weiter. Als ich die verifier.exe angemacht habe wurde unter den Treibern auch die jraid.sys aufgeführt (welche ich auch angekreuzt habe). Wie gesagt, ich weiss jetzt nicht ob die nicht hätte da stehen sollen.


----------



## mristau (30. April 2011)

Also ich finde irgendwie annähernd 100° von der CPU verdammt heiß, meine wird im Vergleich max 60° warm mit dem Boxed-Lüfter
Eventuell sind die Neustarts dann wegen der Temperatur Sicherheits Abschaltung der CPU

Und da es im Laden nicht passiert ist, könnte es sein, dass bei dir allgemein einfach wärmer ist als bei denen im Laden

Wozu auch allgemein das aktuelle Wetter passen würde.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir die beiden Werte (GPU & CPU Temperatur) so anschaue, könnte man fast meinen Everest kommt damit durcheinander, gibt CPU als GPU Temperatur aus und umgekehrt. Sofern sich der TE in Mitteleuropa bzw. auf dem europäischen Kontinent aufhält, herrschen derzeit in keiner Region äussere klimatische Bedingungen die eine CPU Temperatur von 100°C verursachen können. Aus reinem Interesse habe ich daher gerade den Stabilitätstest der AIDA64 Extreme Edition für 15 Minuten laufen lassen, System siehe Signatur:

CPU: Min 39°C, Max 47°C (AMD Phenom II X4 955BE, nicht übertaktet)
CPU-Lüfter: Min 1136, Max 1378 (Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. 
Motherboard: Min 33°C, Max 35°C (ASUS M4A77TD Pro)
GPU: Max 40°C (XFX Radeon HD5770)

Sofern die Werte des TE stimmen sollten schließe ich folgendes aus seinen Werten, dass vermutlich das Mainboard oder die CPU einen Defekt aufweist. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass die einzelnen Max. CPU-Core-Temperaturen so hoch, aber die Max. CPU-Temperatur im Vergleich so niedrig ist. Einen Defekt des CPU-Lüfters schliesse ich aus, denn ansonsten müsste auch die Max. CPU-Temperatur in etwa so hoch wie die einzelnen Max. Core-Temperaturen sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Mai 2011)

Du kannst deinen Phenom II X4 auch nicht mit nem Intel Core i7 920 vergleichen, was die Temperaturen angehen.

100°C ist dennoch viel zu hoch.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Mai 2011)

Mir kam es nicht auf einen Vergleich der Temperaturen an. Ich bin mir bewusst das man eine 1,5 Jahre CPU nicht mit einer aktuelleren vergleichen kann. Deswegen habe ich den Test ja auch nur aus reinem Interesse gestartet


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> CPU: Min 39°C, Max 47°C (AMD Phenom II X4 955BE, nicht übertaktet)



Den X4 hab ich auch und ich muss sagen, dass er bei mir schonmal auf 76°C war nachm Zocken, was aber wohl daran lag, dass ich den CPU Lüfter vorher runtergefahren hatte ohne hin später wieder hochzufahren. (versehentlich) 

Sollte das ganze Neustart-Problem also unterm Strich vllt nur mit einem Temperaturproblem des TEs zusammenhängen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Mir kam es nicht auf einen Vergleich der Temperaturen an. Ich bin mir bewusst das man eine 1,5 Jahre CPU nicht mit einer aktuelleren vergleichen kann. Deswegen habe ich den Test ja auch nur aus reinem Interesse gestartet



Ich sag nur Intel 1366.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2011)

An ein Temp-Problem glaube ich immo nicht so recht. Das hätte doch bei der Firma längst auffallen müssen. Außerdem sagte er, dass er beim letzten Absturz erst ewig spielen konnte und dann, als er im Browser war und eigentlich so gut wie nichts machte, schmierte er wieder wieder. Irgendwie passt das nicht. Wahrscheinlich wurde da eher irgendein Mist ausgelesen. Netzteil irgendwie auch nicht mehr so wirklich. Wenn da der Saft weg wäre, dann würde wahrscheinlich auch kein Dump-File mehr gemacht werden können. Irgendwie sieht mir das weiterhin nach dem Treiber aus. Der war auch geladen. Im Callstack taucht er auf und in der Liste der geladenen Treiber.

Gib mir doch nochmal bitte nen Auszug vom Gerätemanager. Ich denke, vielleicht ziehst du doch besser mal die neueste Version des Treibers von der JMicron-Seite. Was ich auch mal machen würde, im Bios den Turbo und zusätzlich alle Stromsparmodis deaktivieren.


----------



## Sikes (1. Mai 2011)

Im Bios habe ich jetzt erst den Turbo ausgemacht. Da ich leider nicht so vertraut mit Bios bin habe ich unter M.I.T. -> Adcanced CPU Features den Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech auf Disabled gestellt, ein Menü davor bei Performance Enhance von Turbo auf Standart gewechselt. Was genau darf ich also alles ausmachen? Und ich befürchte ich musst den Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech wieder anmachen?

Auf der JMicron Page habe ich unter Support - Driver - Download - SATA_Controler - Windows die Datei JMB36X_WinDrvR+.17.62_WHQL_eSata.zip runtergeladen. Das Ergebnis war eine Fehlermeldung beim Setup: No JMicron JMB36X SCSIadapter found! Setup Program will terminate!
Den Link eins weiter oben (den ohne _eSata) gab den gleichen Fehler an. Habe ich überhaupt das richtige runtergeladen?

Dann eben noch hier die GeräteManager Einträge.


----------



## mristau (1. Mai 2011)

Also es kann durchaus auch Temperaturproblem sein, auch grade wenns im Laden klappt und daheim nicht, da ein gescheiter Laden meistens gut temperiert ist, bzw. zum Teil die Werkstatt im Keller, dort ist es in der Regel immer kühler als in ner wohnung, wo der PC läuft
Also wenn ich hier im Sommer Fenster zu habe und Rechner an ist, wirds im Zimmer schnell warm.
Falls er sogar unterm Dach wohnen sollte, oder West- oder Ost-Fenster hat, kann es auch bei 20° Außentemperatur im Zimmer ganz schön warm werden, wenn dazu der PC an ist, im Vergleich regelt in nem Laden meist die Klimaanlage, dass die laufenden PCs die Raumtemperatur nicht wirklich erhöhen.

Mein Kumpel hat als im Sommer dasselbe Problem gehabt (wohnte Dachgeschoß), er musste nen großen Ventilator vor den offenen PC stellen um spielen zu können und wenn er zu mir gekommen ist, gabs keine Probleme mehr weil ich ein Hobbyraum im Keller hab


----------



## Sikes (1. Mai 2011)

Ich wohne in einem zu einer Wohnung umgebauten Atelier. Schön hell und eher kühl ca. 17 Grad Raumtemperatur und als das Problem zum ersten mal aufgetaucht ist, hatten wir draussen ca. 2-5 Grad (+/- 2 Tage um den ersten Absturz).


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2011)

Es ist der Turbo-Boost-Tech. Das andere ist sehr vermutlich ein OC-Profile für Speicher. Muss ich nachher, wenn ich Zeit habe, nochmal dein Bios anschauen. Aber Turbo-Boost ist der Turbo der CPU.
Und der Treiber geht nicht, weil wir den Controller ja deaktivert haben. Aktiviere diesen und dann sollte er auch gefunden werden.

Wie gesagt, an ein Temp-Problem glaube ich nicht. Schon allein die Tatsache, dass er erst spielen konnte und dann im Browser, wo die Last wieder stark nach unten geht, abschmiert, spricht einfach völlig dagegen.
Außerdem gibt es bei einen Temp-Problem meines Wissens nach keinen Reboot, sehr wahrscheinlich auch kein Dump-File. Der Rechner sollte da vielmehr ausgehen und auch aus bleiben.

Edit:

Wenn du selbst an ein Temp-Problem glaubst, dann kannst du ja mal Prime95 laden und deiner CPU Saures geben. Temps könntest du mit Core-Temp oder CPU-Z überwachen.
Sollte es wirklich dahingehend ein Problem geben, dann muss er abstürzen, solange er nicht gerade in der Tiefkühltruhe steht. Denn da bekommt die CPU auf allen 4 Kernen 100% Last.
Wenn er da nach einer Viertelstunde noch läuft und die Temps in Ordnung sind, dann gibt es auch kein Temp-Problem.


----------



## mristau (1. Mai 2011)

Alle aktuellen CPUs und auch ältere haben eine Notabschaltung bei zu hoher Temperatur, da wird dann einfach abgeschaltet, als würde man auf Reset, bzw. Ausschalter drücken.
Falls also nicht an sich die CPU zu heiß wird, ist evtl der Temperatur Fühler in der CPU kaputt, weil irgendwo müssen die angezeigten 100° ja herkommen


----------



## Sikes (1. Mai 2011)

So jetzt gings mit der Installation  Soll ich nun gleich wieder die Funktion auf Disabled stellen oder so lassen und schauen obs läuft?


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2011)

Lass es mal so stehen. Aktiviere den Verifier noch einmal und schau, ob jetzt mit neuen Treiber und aktiviertem Controller noch ein Bluescreen kommt. Lass den Turbo und die Energiesparfunktionen im Bios auch mal aus und dann gib bescheid, was sich tut.


----------



## Sikes (1. Mai 2011)

Die Energiesparfunktion... wo finde ich die genau? :> Es gab jetzt keinen Bluescreen mit dem verifier.exe. Sobald wieder ein Absturz kommen sollte, werde ich gleich wieder verifier.exe starten und die DMP datei auswerten lassen. Mal sehn vielleicht klappts ja auch.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2011)

Muss ich ins Handbuch deines Boards schauen. Aber lass erstmal gut sein. Teste einfach, ob es geht, wenn nicht, dann schauen wir nach den Energiesparoptionen im Bios, ob da etwas im Argen ist.
Als letzte Instanz würde ich dann durchaus mal ein Bios-Update in Betracht ziehen, auch wenn ich auf der Webseite bei den Bugfixes nicht direkt etwas sehe, was in Richtung deines Problems geht.


----------

